# SICKEST! GNAREST! FLUFFYEST! Trail Ever! (HELMET CAM)



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Yo Brahs!!!

This is just a tease of a couple sections of a trail i like to call "Fluffy".

Location: ...don't ask.....

I can't really say much about the trail but i have ridden everywhere. Whistler all teh lift access parks blah blah but this trail takes the cake for steepness and harry tech downhill PERIOD. Big jumps was the only thing lacking to make this the all around best trail ever.

vid quality is kind of crappy I must say. Trying to host somewhere else.

(I hope you like me Dj'ing the sound track to)
https://i590.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid590.photobucket.com/albums/ss346/business24/business.flv


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

You're buddy is one tough SOB. Maybe not the brightest guy, but tough.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Dude... GNARLY... nice!!!


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

hitek79 said:


> You're buddy is one tough SOB. Maybe not the brightest guy, but tough.


DUDE!!! Look at his bike!! Were rolling 5k DH bikes. He has a HT with a crap fork. LOL GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## lostboyz (Oct 3, 2005)

I will give you 100dollars if you PM me the details on the trail....CASH MONEY BRAH! I want that trail! GNAR:thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

buddy loves punishment


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

lostboyz said:


> I will give you 100dollars if you PM me the details on the trail....CASH MONEY BRAH! I want that trail! GNAR:thumbsup:


Did you get it??


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

mmmmmmmm....yummy rocks...he must've ate it like...5 times. SICK TRAIL!!! Dude on the hardtail is friggin indestructable


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

dude - that is a sick video - very nice very nice


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys should chip in, and buy that kid some gear..... 

Nice vid.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

incredible trail

crash test dummy on the hardtail deserves major respect... no armour... loved the nose wheelies.


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

helimech said:


> Did you get it??


Yah he got it. Thanks for the $$$$ brah.

It makes the trail builders very happy to say the least. We have spent a lot of time up on that mt.

Newish pic of a trail section that is not in this video.....


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> You guys should chip in, and buy that kid some gear.....
> 
> Nice vid.


We actually bought him a full face gyro for Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

the guy on the hardtail seemed like he needed new tires and a slacker frame, maybe shorter stem, nice vid and trail


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sick........................


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

One of the coolest vids I've seen posted... love how raw it was, and the hardtail guy is a total badass... Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

crashasaurus wrecks! not that i coulda ridden that mother of a trail any better but... well, damn! theres alot to be said for slowin down and ridin within yer limits. now that im off my high horse, wacky cool vid man. thanx.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice job! Some sick ridding on a HT for sure. Also love that last track in the movie.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

that was awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Pretty sure I know which trail that is. Not THAT gnarly, but some fun little features. I know it's 1 of 3 spots I'm thinking of...

Cool vid, but would have been awesome following someone who could stay on the bike or had a bike that wasn't a hardtail...


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

sweet trail...looks super sick and nice job on the video


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh to be young and made of rubber again. Gumby goes for a ride.:thumbsup: 

Nice work on the vid. Good editing. Liked the soundtrack. Awesome riding. Super fun looking features.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Pretty sure I know which trail that is. Not THAT gnarly, but some fun little features. I know it's 1 of 3 spots I'm thinking of...
> 
> Cool vid, but would have been awesome following someone who could stay on the bike or had a bike that wasn't a hardtail...


wUrd, lets go ride it.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Any injuries after all that? Props to the ht rider, but it would be cool to see someone pinning it on that trail.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

lostboyz said:


> I will give you 100dollars if you PM me the details on the trail....CASH MONEY BRAH! I want that trail! GNAR:thumbsup:


I know where that trail is bro! Well, not exactly but I have a pretty damn good idea of what hill it's on, it's near that podunk little town I grew up in. Time for a road trip eh?! We'll stay at my Dad's and you can hump my mom :skep: .


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

You bought him a fullface? Why aint he wearing it?
Sheesh looked like a long day for him. All the other riders sporting fullys, armour and full face lids, wat gives.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

trail doesn't look too bad, I've seen and attempted much worse lol


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

That trail looks like so much fun. sweet vid.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Sick video! Again, the HT rider is indestructable.... props to him! and the trail builders, that's a killer trail. Would love to rip it!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

I love it when pics are posted of an awesome trail on here, only to be followed with a statement of 'can't tell you where it is.' 'don't ask.' blah blah.

Nice trail anyway though.


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

juan pablo said:


> You bought him a fullface? Why aint he wearing it?
> Sheesh looked like a long day for him. All the other riders sporting fullys, armour and full face lids, wat gives.


This was all shot on 1 day about a year ago right when i got my Helmet Cam. My bro went a little crazy as you can see. We bought him gear a little while later.

Sorry for not sharing location info guies, i hope you know the deal.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

the video super fun to watch.
the sound is superb with nice editing to fit the images.
the kid on the HT, unbreakable.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

ICE MAN said:


> This was all shot on 1 day about a year ago right when i got my Helmet Cam. My bro went a little crazy as you can see. We bought him gear a little while later.
> 
> Sorry for not sharing location info guies, i hope you know the deal.


If that was a year ago then the trail may no longer be intact, correct? Or at least part of it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Amazing video. Amazing riding by the guy on the hardtail.

Kudos to the guy who filmed, and the hardtail guy who ate it at least 5 times on the way down.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

sweet trail guys, it reminds me of a vegetation filled version of the FM, minus the exposure......man you guys love those bushes, awesome all around!!!!


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! looks like a super fun trail, great video too. Anymore?


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Very sick! Thanks!


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guies!!! Awesome!!

If this thread blows up a little i'll post an HD video we shot on the trail over the years.

Couple more pics...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats the deal with the second pic in the set you just posted. Are we hiding riders identities? lol... Is that SMT? lol..


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> Whats the deal with the second pic in the set you just posted. Are we hiding riders identities? lol... Is that SMT? lol..


Who's SMT???

The rider was to ugly.....sorry i did it for your sake.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

ICE MAN said:


> DUDE!!! Look at his bike!! Were rolling 5k DH bikes. He has a HT with a crap fork. LOL GOOD TIMES!!!


meh, bike price isont nothing, its more the rider, my friend crashed 5 times last ride, and he were riding a demo 8!


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> I love it when pics are posted of an awesome trail on here, only to be followed with a statement of 'can't tell you where it is.' 'don't ask.' blah blah.
> 
> Nice trail anyway though.


Cause they don't want people going there and either wrecking it or getting hurt, the trail gets attention, stupid ppl try to shut it down, etc


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Where is that trail. I am curiuos about the vegetation. Reminds me of Cape Town, my homeland.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

post more vids. me likes!


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome vid, that trail looks fun as hell, though some parts (particularly that rock spine) would've been too hairy for me to attempt.

Your buddy is both skilled and brave. Riding that stuff on a hardtail with no armor and a skate lid? Yikes.

Thank you for making a helmet cam vid that's actually watchable, and enjoyable.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

that trail looks sick
i love how at the end the first two guys go around the little shrub and the last guy mows right over it. haha


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

ICE MAN said:


> Yo Brahs!!!
> 
> This is just a tease of a couple sections of a trail i like to call "Fluffy".
> 
> ...


Nice video. Agreed, get that dude some protection.

I don't know where that trail is, but that bush looks mighty familiar!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

It is up in NorCal kinda.


Moron kids on their $300 Giants getting airlifted out of secret spots does GREAT things for the trails. It really does.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> I love it when pics are posted of an awesome trail on here, only to be followed with a statement of 'can't tell you where it is.' 'don't ask.' blah blah.
> 
> Nice trail anyway though.


Find your own sick trails?


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

That person should try participating in a hobby which requires little to no movement/coordination. 

He's lucky he hasn't gotten hurt or hurt anyone else thus far.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

i think i watched the first wreck where he goes OTB flying from off camera into the bush like 5 times...ha, good s#1t


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> incredible trail
> 
> loved the nose wheelies.


:thumbsup: he maybe needs to concentrate on some other skills tho!


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lmao, is the bro on the hardtail wearing Dockers and a leather belt?? Heh, that's my ideal riding outfit, I prefer a Tux though.


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Lmao, is the bro on the hardtail wearing Dockers and a leather belt?? Heh, that's my ideal riding outfit, I prefer a Tux though.


That's his film day outfit. Not kidding.

But man guies he rips it otherwise. This was just a major off day......


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude the guys ripping a nasty trail on a HT. . . it's not like he was in over his head. . .he's riding his arse off. Perhaps if a 5,000 sled landed in his lap he'd like that as well. . .


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Awesome video, 2nd time i watched it. makes me want to ride.


----------



## Jonah Hex (Jan 14, 2009)

Madness, loved every second of it


----------

